

Show HN: I Hate Angular - hippich
http://ihateangular.com/

======
bryans
I really don't understand the point of spending so much energy on something
you dislike, rather than just using something you do and moving on with your
life. Some people like Angular, some don't. If you don't, your opinion really
doesn't matter to the people who do, and you're wasting your time trying to
convince them they're doing some disservice to the world by using a framework
which they actually like.

~~~
basch
because frameworks with bigger userbases survive, and keep getting developed.
persuading people to move from angular to competitors is a survival tactic. if
the next evolution is ignored while a lesser one gets all the press
(derby/meteor?) the latter wins out.

i have a suspicion all the angular hate is to take away from its momentum so
other neglected frameworks get deserved attention.

~~~
hippich
Me personally not advocating for any particular framework :) I just personally
find angular disgusting.

BTW, I work on angular (and typescript!) project for a living :)

------
Exuma
I have been working a very serious project with angular and it definitely has
it's downsides. Overall it's the lack of any kind of model / association ORM
that makes it challenging, as creating your own services or models has no best
practice guidelines as far as I can tell.

~~~
pseudobry
[https://github.com/jmdobry/angular-data](https://github.com/jmdobry/angular-
data)

------
carsongross
I hated angular too, so I built this instead:

[http://intercoolerjs.org/](http://intercoolerjs.org/)

~~~
strongsilentype
that is awesome

------
code_duck
All of the outgoing links lead through ihateangular.co rather than .com.

~~~
hippich
thanx! apparently bug in telescope i am using =) will investigate anr probably
file a bug

~~~
hippich
I was wrong - did not read help under URL setting field which said I should
add `/` in the end URL (apparently telescope just cuts last character, hence
.co vs .com)

------
je42
It makes me sad that Miško hasn't checked out other frameworks. I am not sure
what his current role is in Angular development, but I would wish that any
major contributor to such a "big & important" open-source framework has the
drive to look at competitors code to grow as architect and developer.

------
zkirill
Angular drives me nuts on a regular basis but I feel like I learned a great
deal about developing Javascript applications from it and its community.

I remember someone complaining in AngularJS forums that the documentation
reads a lot like a CS dissertation paper. Not sure how many others feel this
way but I appreciate the extra context. Or maybe I'm just a masochist.

